
Ask HN: When to watch classic movies with kids? - jgamman
Cartoon movies have been &#x27;quiet time&#x27; for my little one since she gave up afternoon sleeps at age 1 or so.  We&#x27;ve basically stuck to cartoons from Dreamworks or Pixar but now she&#x27;s nearly at school and can handle more &#x27;normal&#x27; movies - she loved The Goonies the other day ;-)  My question is pretty straight forward: given access to history&#x27;s back catalogue, what should we watch and when?  Let&#x27;s set some bounds with Goonies@5 and say Aliens@12ish.  Ages are indicative YMMV kind of thing.  I&#x27;m more interested in getting a good steer on a great list of movies to enjoy with someone for the first time again ;-)<p>@5 = Goonies, Last Starfighter, Ghostbusters
War Games and Indiana Jones@8 etc...
======
brudgers
I watched _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_ with the boy when he was five. I
wanted to make sure he would have a sound case for blaming me for all his
adult problems later should he choose to.

On the other hand, we were in a clear majority for holding off on _Star Wars_
[in which a whole planet of people are killed in passing] with great effort
until he was six. Then we got an XBox 360 and he was shooting up things
hisself anyways.

He seems to be turning out better than we deserve despite this. I suspect your
best judgement will be fine.

Good luck.

------
DrScump
Every Hayao Miyazaki film.

Anything else out of Studio Ghibli. This was in theaters in the past year:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/When_Marnie_Was_There](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/When_Marnie_Was_There)

